# Did I miss something? No Abrosimova



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

Hey,

What's up with Abrosimova? She is not on the Lynx's Roster nor in the WNBA Players list. Does it have to do with the Olympics or something?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't know about Abrasimova, but no Brazilian will play in WNBA this year because of the Olympics. Even Janeth Arcain will stay with the National Team.


----------



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

to answer my own question, Svetlana did stay to be with the Russian Olympic team


----------

